# kingston datatraveler se9 16gb pendrive is slow



## abhishek39 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have recently purchased 
'Kingston Datatraveler SE9 16 GB pendrive'
from flipkart. but i am a bit disappointed form it. 
The copying speed is good(around 15 to 20 Mbps) for first 500 Mb's or so, after that the speed slashes to 4 to 5 Mbps.
Is the pendrive faulty and should i replace it or is it the original speed.


----------



## abhishek39 (Oct 24, 2012)

why no reply....
i have left with only 20 days to return the pendrive..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

The default copy handler of win 7 has got some bug to show higher speeds in starting of a copy/cut process, then gradually to original speed. Use Teracopy for exact speeds, and a single large file for testing max speed. Plus I feel 4-5MB/s is the actual speed of your pen drive. There are very very few pen 2.o pen drives which give >15MB/s speed.


----------



## frankeric (Oct 25, 2012)

If the problem remains than upgrade your usb to 3.0 than check.


----------



## abhishek39 (Oct 25, 2012)

@sujay--> i have tried the pendrive in windows 7 as well as windows 8.
 OK i will try it in teracopy. Thanks for reply.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

^Then your pen drive's speed is itself slow, nothing that you can do about it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

@ OP - by copying what do you mean : reading from the pen drive ie copy something from pen drive and pasting into the HDD or vice versa .. well, write speed is always slower than read speed in PDs and  it varies depending on sequential/random data acess and on the file type ie large files and small assorted files - so  5Mbs on a usb2.0 pen drive is not really that bad and there's nothing wrong with the PD .. if you want better speed buy a new SUB 3.0 PD with good reviews .. this should boost up copying operations.


----------

